# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen.. welk dieet?

## xfamkex

Hallo,

Zoals de topic naam al aangeeft wil ik graag afvallen, ik heb overgewicht.. niet overgewicht van ben 1.70 en weeg 70kg  :Wink: ... nee wel iets erger... 

Nou wil ik graag weten wel dieet bij jullie werkt/heeft gewerkt? 

Bijkomend probleem is dat ik niet teveel eiwit mag hebben.. mijn nieren werken namelijk niet 100% ( 1 nog 25% en de ander 75%) meer en wanneer ik voedingsstoffen vervang voor meer eiwit ontplof ik zowat omdat mijn nieren het teveel aan eiwit niet kwijt kunnen.

Maar zoals de die-hard dieet mensen hier misschien wel weten draaien veel dieten om de eiwitten... eiwit ipv koolhydraten ofzo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Dus... heeft iemand misschien tips voor mij welk dieet bij mij zou kunnen passen? 
Heb de knop volledig om nu, ben 24 en wil hoe dan ook afvallen!!  :Smile: 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Famke,

Heb helaas geen enkel idee over dieten etc, doe hierzelf niet aan, ik ga liever naar de sportschool en eet gewoon gezond (zo goed als geen tussendoortjes)!

----------


## Agnes574

@ Famke,

Goede vraag ... ik heb ook niet direct een antwoord voor je, maar ik ga aan de andere moderators vragen of ze samen met mij eens voor je willen zoeken ok?  :Wink: 

Hopelijk hebben we snel een paar ideetjes voor je!!

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Wat bij mij heeft geholpen is om de twee uur iets eten, dus juist wel tussendoortjes, maar dan de gezonde. Het kacheltje brandend houden, extra bewegen en water drinken. Letten op wat je eet, ik heb veel tips uit de boeken van SB gehaald, over toetjes, dressings, variatie. die boeken haal je gewoon in de bieb.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kakel,

Goede uitleg! Met tussendoortjes bedoelde ik overigens 'slechte tussendoortjes' dus niet bijv een stuk fruit, dat is juist wel goed en mag je idd wel gewoon eten, maar idd dit wordt ook als 'tussendoortje' gezien  :Wink:

----------


## xfamkex

Kijk... das het probleem dus... ik eet (naar mijn idee) wel gezond.
Als tussendoortjes alleen fruit of soms ontbijtkoek of een meuslireep o.i.d. 

Ik gebruik inderdaad ook de tussendoortjes uit de SB boeken... ;-) 

Koek, chips, chocolade of dat soort dingen hebben we nooit in huis, kun je het ook niet opeten! 

Om de twee uur eten doe ik wel zo'n beetje, s'ochtend yoghurt of een boterham, dan fruit, dan kwark/yoghurt/boterham, dan fruit en dan s'avonds normaal... geen toetje... en als ik later op de avond nog trek heb heel soms... jawel.... fruit..! 

En sporten doe ik ook vrij veel n.m.i. 
We hebben een crosstrainer, sta ik regelmatig op, buikspieroefeningen, zwem veel.. en heb een staand/lopend beroep... 

Dus tjah... soms word ik best wanhopig.... 

Mensen in mijn omgeving zeggen dat het aan mijn medicijnen kan liggen, heb de huisarts zelf nooit gevraagd of dit mogelijk is maar dan nog... 
Met medicijnen moet je toch ook af kunnen vallen?? lijkt mij....

----------


## Agnes574

Medicatie kan er dus idd voor zorgen dat je aankomt en niet afvalt .... helaas!!

Van de anticonceptiepil bijv kun je al kilo's aankomen die er niet meer afgaan!!

Heb je je bloed al 's laten testen?? Onder andere op schildklierwerking??
Zou ik toch aanraden hoor!!

Zo te zien eet je méér dan gezond en beweeg je ook voldoende, dus daar kan het al niet aan liggen zou ik zo denken  :Wink: !

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Als je zo specifiek op je eten moet letten, omdat je niet alles mag hebben, dan zou ik te rade gaan bij een gespecialiseerde dietist. Kun je geen verwijzing vragen bij je huisarts of je specialist? Overgewicht is zeker bij gezondheidsproblemen lijkt mij niet wenselijk.

Succes,
Kakel

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi,

Ik heb ooit eens de koolhydraten en de eiwitten gescheiden. Op een zeker moment zoveel mogelijk de koolhydraten laten staan. In het weekeinde lekker zondigen. Ik ben toen in 7 maanden 20kg kwijt geraakt. Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik toen veel sporte, ongeveer 3 tot 5 keer hardlopen in de week. Daarna ben ik weer wat normaler gaan eten en ben toen door sporten nog 10 kg kwijt geraakt. Ik ben nooit door de 90 kg grens heen gegaan.
Helaas heb ik doordat ik een behoorlijke sport blessure heb opgelopen (al meer dan 2 jaar) weer 20 kg omhoog geschoten.

Echter zodra het weer het toe laat wil ik weer een nieuwe poging wagen. Dit keer wat anders. Het versnellen van mijn metabolisme (= stofwisseling) ik heb hier een stuk gelezen en het lijkt me wel wat. Maar alleen je eet patroon veranderen werkt niet, net als niet eten. Vandaar dat het weer beter moet worden zodat ik het lopen weer rustig kan oppakken. Sporten met een lage hartslag (120-130 bpm) resulteerd na 45min-1uur in vetverbranding. En dat is wat je wilt als er afgevallen moet worden. 

Leews het stukje maar eens dor, mischien is het ook iets voor jou. Succes in ieder geval. En vind je iets naders laat het even weten mischien is het ook wel wat voor mij.

mvrgr Ronald

----------


## Agnes574

Heb het artikel gelezen Ronald,

Helaas mag Famke juist niet veel eiwitten eten vanwege haar nieren ...
Dus hopen we voor haar een dieet te vinden met juist een minimum aan eiwitten!

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes,

Je hebt gelijk. Ik ben er voor straf zelf maar aan begonnen. Ben benieuwd of het werkt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Famke,

Ik heb wat gezocht voor je, en misschien dat je hier iets aan hebt. Dit is een dieet wat beperkt is met eiwitten:
*
De volgende voedingsmiddelen bevatten veel eiwit:*
• vlees, vis, gevogelte, wild
• melk en melkproducten
• kaas en eieren
• noten en pinda’s
• sojaproducten
• peulvruchten.
*
De volgende voedingsmiddelen bevatten weinig eiwit:*
• brood
• aardappelen
• groenten, fruit
• rijst
• deegwaren zoals macaroni en spaghetti.

*De volgende voedingsmiddelen bevatten geen eiwit:*
• margarine, roomboter, halvarine, bak- en braadvet en alle oliesoorten
• suiker
• zuurtjes, schuimpjes
• zoet broodbeleg
• thee, koffie, frisdrank, limonade
• bindmiddelen zoals: aardappelmeel, custard, maïzena
• kruiden, specerijen, azijn, bouillonpoeder, ketjap, mosterd, sambal, tomatenpuree.

*Variatielijst*
Om variatie en een mogelijk andere verdeling over de dag in uw dieet aan te brengen kunt u de volgende variatielijst gebruiken.

*Brood*
In plaats van 1 snee brood (à 35 gram = 3 gram eiwit) kunt u gebruiken:
• 1 snee roggebrood
• 1 snee krentenbrood zonder spijs
• 1 snee suikerbrood
• 1 croissant
• 3 beschuiten of 3 knäckebrod
• 3 plakjes ontbijtkoek.
*
Smeersel*
Roomboter, (dieet)margarine en (dieet)halvarine bevatten geen eiwit. U kunt deze producten naar wens gebruiken.

*Broodbeleg*
De volgende producten bevatten geen of zeer weinig eiwit:
• jam, suiker, vruchtenhagelslag, anijshagel, muisjes
• honing, marmelade, stroop
• sandwichspread, groentespread, selderijsalade
• tomaat, komkommer(salade), fruit.

*Melk en zuivelproducten*
In plaats van 1 glas melk (à 150 ml = 5 gram eiwit) kunt u het volgende gebruiken:
• 1 glas karnemelk, yoghurt, chocolademelk (à 150 ml)
• 1 schaaltje pap, vla, biogarde (à 150 ml)
• 3 bolletjes roomijs
• ½ schaaltje kwark (à 75 ml).
*
Vlees, vis en gevogelte*
In plaats van een ½ portie vlees
(à 50 gram rauw gewicht = 10 gram eiwit)
kunt u het volgende gebruiken:
• 40 gram volvette 48+kaas
• 50 gram kip
• 50 gram vis
• 75 gram tahoe/ tofu
• 75 gram tempé
• 75 gram vegetarische hamburger
• 100 gram quornfilet of quornburger
• 2 kleine eieren.
Bovengenoemde getallen voor vlees, kip en vis gelden allemaal voor het rauwe gewicht.

*Groenten*
Groenten bevatten weinig eiwitten. U kunt groenten naar wens gebruiken.

*Aardappelen, rijst, pasta en peulvruchten*
Aardappelen, rijst en pasta bevatten weinig eiwit. U kunt deze producten naar wens gebruiken. Peulvruchten, zoals bruine bonen en kapucijners, bevatten wel eiwit. Een opscheplepel (ongeveer 50 gram) levert 4 gram eiwit.
*
Hartige versnaperingen*
Eén handje noten en pinda`s van 20 gram bevat 5 gram eiwit. Eén handje chips bevat 1 gram eiwit. Kroepoek en zoute stokjes bevatten weinig eiwitten.

*Zoete versnaperingen*
De volgende versnaperingen bevatten weinig of geen eiwit:
• gomballen, hopjes
• marshmallows
• mentos, kauwgom, pepermunt
• toffees, winegums, zuurtjes.

_Bron: www.umcn.nl_

In dit overzicht staan dus de producten welke weinig/geen eiwitten bevatten. Er is geen duidelijke lijst te vinden met een precies te volgen dieet. Maar met deze producten kun je zelf een lijst maken van gezonde dingen (met weinig tot geen eiwitten) en goed erbij bewegen!! (Want zoals je wel begrijpt is het laatste stukje met zoete versnaperingen niet goed om in een dieet te gebruiken  :Wink: )

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

